
The Tab Raises $3M for Hyperlocal News Site Written by Student Journalists - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/10/the-tab-raises-3m-for-its-hyperlocal-news-site-written-by-unpaid-student-journalists/
======
hayksaakian
I checked it out. The concept really makes sense, local news is ripe for
disruption.

It's basically "your local buzzfeed"

~~~
jonathankoren
Perhaps, but it's really really hard to make money from news. Second, the
hyperlocal approach has been tried repeatedly flamed out.

~~~
hayksaakian
I mean you don't have to take over a street of a suburb, but regional new
sources are all 20+ years old.

In Seattle for example its all the same players in print as its always been.

------
GavinMcG
Wonder if it's too late for Patch to pivot... "hyperlocal news" was their
bailiwick, I thought.

------
soared
I think the success of this will come down to content curation. This type of
platform could end up on any end of the spectrum between buzzfeed and yik-yak.
Does anyone know how the editor and article submission rules work for this
site?

------
seky
Does it make sense to invest into something ad-based in the age of adblockers?

Not criticizing, I just want to launch an ad-based website project too

